# Best Hair Care Products



## Aquilah (Sep 26, 2008)

1. Shampoo:

2. Conditioner:

3. Leave-In Conditioner:

4. Straightening Balm:

5. Frizz Control:

6. Volumizer:

7. Heat Protectant:

8. Hair Color:

9. Flat Iron:

10. Curling Iron:


----------



## internetchick (Sep 26, 2008)

1. Shampoo:

2. Conditioner: Suave Naturals

3. Leave-In Conditioner:

4. Straightening Balm:

5. Frizz Control: Curl Keeper by Curly Hair Solutions

6. Volumizer:

7. Heat Protectant:

8. Hair Color:

9. Flat Iron:

10. Curling Iron:


----------



## nibjet (Sep 26, 2008)

1. Shampoo: Kenra Platinum Color Care Sulfate-Free Shampoo

2. Conditioner: Kenra Color Maintenance Conditioner

3. Leave-In Conditioner: Matrix Essentials Instacure

4. Straightening Balm: Bedhead Afterparty

5. Frizz Control: Silky Sexy Hair Frizz Eliminator

6. Volumizer: Big Sexy Hair Root Pump Plus

7. Heat Protectant: Kenra Thermal Active Styling Spray

8. Hair Color: Wella Koleston

9. Flat Iron: CHI

10. Curling Iron: Hot Tools


----------



## chubby_bunny (Sep 27, 2008)

1. Shampoo: Victoria's Secret So Sexy

2. Conditioner: Victoria's Secret So Sexy

3. Leave-In Conditioner: Lush H'suan Wen Hua - NOT a leave-in, but a deep conditioner

4. Straightening Balm: CHI Silk Infusions

5. Frizz Control:

6. Volumizer:

7. Heat Protectant:

8. Hair Color:

9. Flat Iron:

10. Curling Iron: Conair curling iron w/ black handle; gets soooo hot


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 27, 2008)

Shampoo: White Rain

Conditioner: Pantene

Leave-In Conditioner:

Straightening Balm: Got2b styltini

Frizz Control: Got2b glossy hair serum

Volumizer:

Heat Protectant: Got2b crazysleek hot smooth

Hair Color: Nice n Easy

Flat Iron: Rusk

Curling Iron:


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 27, 2008)

1. Shampoo: Dove Moisturizing

2. Conditioner: Dove Moisturizing

5. Frizz Control: Loma

6. Volumizer: Garnier Fructis

8. Hair Color: L'Oreal Paris


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 27, 2008)

1. Shampoo: John Frieda

2. Conditioner: John Frieda

3. Leave-In Conditioner: Aussie Miracle Hair Insurance

4. Straightening Balm:-

5. Frizz Control: Elvive Anti Frizz Serum

6. Volumizer:-

7. Heat Protectant: Tresemme Heat Defence

8. Hair Color:-

9. Flat Iron: GHD

10. Curling Iron:-


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 27, 2008)

*1. Shampoo:* HealthySexyHair Chocolate Soy Milk

*2. Conditioner:* HealthySexyHair Soy Milk

*3. Leave-In Conditioner:* HealthySexyHair Chocolate Soy Milk



4. Straightening Balm:

*5. Frizz Control:*

*6. Volumizer:*

*7. Heat Protectant:* Beyond The Zone

*8. Hair Color:* Garnier Fructis

*9. Flat Iron:* Titanium Tools

*10. Curling Iron:* Conair


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 28, 2008)

1. Shampoo:

2. Conditioner:

3. Leave-In Conditioner: Vita 5: CPR

4. Straightening Balm:

5. Frizz Control: Biosilk silk therapy

6. Volumizer: CHI volume booster

7. Heat Protectant: Indola Designer Heat Defence

8. Hair Color:

9. Flat Iron: GHD

10. Curling Iron: Babyliss Pro


----------



## Nick007 (Sep 29, 2008)

1. Shampoo: Pantene

2. Conditioner: Pantene

3. Leave-In Conditioner:

4. Straightening Balm:

5. Frizz Control:

6. Volumizer:

7. Heat Protectant: Chi Brand

8. Hair Color:

9. Flat Iron: Chi

10. Curling Iron:


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 29, 2008)

1. Shampoo: Garnier Fructis

2. Conditioner: Garnier Fructis

3. Leave-In Conditioner: John Frieda

4. Straightening Balm:

5. Frizz Control: John Freida

6. Volumizer: Garnier Fructis

7. Heat Protectant: John Freida

8. Hair Color: Revlon - Frost &amp; Glow

9. Flat Iron: Conair

10. Curling Iron: Conair


----------



## lklmail (Oct 12, 2008)

1. Shampoo: Aussie Cleanse and Mend

2. Conditioner: none

3. Leave-In Conditioner: Aussie Catch the Wave mousse + conditioner

4. Straightening Balm: none

5. Frizz Control: none

6. Volumizer: none

7. Heat Protectant: none

8. Hair Color: none

9. Flat Iron: none

10. Curling Iron: none


----------



## moccah (Oct 14, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Shampoo: Elvive for dry and damaged hair

2. Conditioner: Elvive for dry and damaged hair

3. Leave-In Conditioner: none

4. Straightening Balm: Ic fantasia

5. Frizz Control: Ic fantasia

6. Volumizer: John frieda volume mouse, volume line

7. Heat Protectant: Ic fantasia

8. Hair Color: L'oreal feria

9. Flat Iron: Remington

10. Curling Iron: Remington


----------



## meghanclaire (Oct 20, 2008)

1. Shampoo: L'Oreal Paris Vive Pro Nutri Gloss

2. Conditioner: L'Oreal Paris Vive Pro Nutri Gloss

8. Hair Color: L'oreal Feria


----------



## Kathy (Oct 20, 2008)

1. Shampoo: Alterna Caviar Anti-Aging

2. Conditioner: Alterna Caviar Anti-Aging

3. Leave-In Conditioner: Infusium 23

4. Straightening Balm: BioSilk Silk Therapy Smoothing Balm

5. Frizz Control: BioSilk Silk Therapy Smoothing Solution Spray

6. Volumizer: NA

7. Heat Protectant: BioSilk Silk Therapy Treatment

8. Hair Color: NA

9. Flat Iron: CHI

10. Curling Iron: NA


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 21, 2008)

1. Shampoo: Tre Semme

2. Conditioner: Tre Semme

3. Leave-In Conditioner: Aussie Hair Insurance

4. Straightening Balm: John Frieda

5. Frizz Control: Bed Head

6. Volumizer: Clinique

7. Heat Protectant: Tre Semme Spray

8. Hair Color:

9. Flat Iron: GHD

10. Curling Iron:


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 22, 2008)

1. Shampoo: Nexxus

2. Conditioner: Nexxus

3. Leave-In Conditioner: Nexxus

4. Straightening Balm:

5. Frizz Control:

6. Volumizer:

7. Heat Protectant:

8. Hair Color: Clairol Jazzing/ Loreal Excellence Hi Color

9. Flat Iron:

10. Curling Iron:


----------



## Aprill (Oct 22, 2008)

1. Shampoo: Bed Head Self absorbed

2. Conditioner: Bed head self absorbed

3. Leave-In Conditioner:none

4. Straightening Balm:none

5. Frizz Control:none

6. Volumizer:none

7. Heat Protectant: Nexxus

8. Hair Color: Feria

9. Flat Iron: Bed head

10. Curling Iron:none


----------



## sooperficial (Oct 22, 2008)

1. Shampoo: Loreal Pro Vive Hydragloss

2. Conditioner: Loreal Pro Vive Hydragloss

3. Leave-In Conditioner: K-Pak Reconstruct

4. Straightening Balm:

5. Frizz Control: Bain de Terre Anti Frizz serum

6. Volumizer: Suave Mouse

7. Heat Protectant:

8. Hair Color:

9. Flat Iron: Chi

10. Curling Iron:


----------



## KristieTX (Oct 22, 2008)

1. Shampoo: Nexxus Therappe

2. Conditioner: Nexxus Humectress

3. Leave-In Conditioner:

4. Straightening Balm:

5. Frizz Control: Ion Silk Drops

6. Volumizer: Ion Color Defense Bodifying Foam

7. Heat Protectant: Ion Straightening Iron Spray

8. Hair Color: Wella

9. Flat Iron: GVP

10. Curling Iron: Hot Tools


----------

